# 6month old bearded dragon needs taming!!!!!



## Vic27

hi, we have had a beared dragon before called Rexy he was extreamly friendly but died due to old age. We have now got a new one called Tiny he is 6mths old and very untame if u put your hand anywhere near him he will dive at u and bite. I am really at a loss and can not even pic him up without him biting and am extreamly concerned as he is only getting bigger if anyone has any ideas / tips on how i can approch trying to tame him i would be extreamly gratfull. I have never come across a nasty bearded dragon before and really do not know how or wat to do next. Please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic27

Any ideas we are willing to try!!!!!!!!! PLEASE HELP thanks


----------



## Creepy Crawley

hi there have you tried hand feeding your dragon as my friend had the same problem and i offerd locust by hand and a week later it now trusts his hand and now the dragon trusts him

just a thought hope it sorts its self out


----------



## Footie

Hi,

My 10 yr old brother tamed his male BD on his own. It took ages though. He would start by just sitting with the viv door open and looking in. Then gradually moved his hand in, sitting for maybe 5 mins at a time with his hand in the viv, but not near BD. Gradually he moved his hand closer, then started offering food. He would then pick him up, no matter how much BD struggled but not take him out of the viv. Slowly but surely BD learned to trust Brother and now we take him to shows and children handle him and he is fine. If he was showing signs of aggresion Brother would gently push his tail and head down until he went submisive. Also if brother wanted to hold him but BD ran off Brother would make a point of picking him up, even for a few seconds, to show BD that he was boss!!

Hope this helps.
Regards
Wendy


----------



## Dana

I would say, like any animal, the key is persistance & patience. 
Make yourself a familiar face/hand/voice to your beardie and get him to see you as provider & boss. Hand-feeding is a good idea.
Don't give up or expect a dramatic change too quickly, be patient.

Do you know what kind of life he has had before you got him? He may have been mis-treated or just had little or no human contact, so it may take a while to trust that you are no threat but also that he is no match for you.

Hope this helps


----------



## pete_190290

Hey i got my oldest beardie (angus) from pet warehouse in stockport and he was evil when i first got him. But stick with it now, mines the softest thing beardie you'll ever meet now  

Just take it easy and slowly and eventually he'll be fine


----------



## diddykip

we rescued one don't know how old he is but when we got him home he looked almost dead but when you put your hand in he almost took it off, he hissed at you, whip his tail round to get you the next morning after i thought he'd settled down i put my hand in to pick him up after thinking he was half dead and he bit me the little bugger my other half was laughing and went and got his biking gloves and picked him up( the pussy) he still was biting but didn't cut through skin! same day went and got new Viv some heat,uvb and some food and lots of picking up(with gloves) and love and patients he's now a big softy and we've only had him since end of nov 09.
so get some gloves and pick him up once out of viv he will soon calm down .


----------



## reptilelover96

hi,
i have three beardies and one of them was really scittish, i tested her with different foods and found the one she eat the quikest and seemed to enjoy, then i got the food and put one on my hand into the viv because she is so greedy she took it of straight away and i kept doing that everyday, once she started trusting me thinking i am a food source i started to stroke her and every 5 strokes i gave her, her favourite food, then i started picking her up and giving her the food out the viv, and so she trusted me fully but do this over a period of time, DO NOT RUSH patience is the key,:whistling2:
hope this helps(i let her out every day with the other 2 ,
hope this helps,
thanks sophie


----------



## andreas

well i would say not to feed him by hand because that might what be triggering him off because he thinks hands = food so try not to hand feed him 

hope this helps


----------



## Mikazuki

Hmm...I got a Dragon thats a little naughty, he thinks he's boss, short man syndrome lol.
I would say that the ppl telling you to hand feed is a great idea, you might find that he is only aggressive when in his viv. Take your time with him, let him get to know you, even though mines a git I still take him out, you should try the same after you have managed to hand feed. Its the best way to form bonds with a dragon, food is the quickest and surest way to a beardies heart. Greedy things >_<


----------



## Mother Morris

I recently inherited a 2 yr old bearded dragon, of whom I have already become very fond! He wouldn't eat at all for the first week, stress of change/journey I suppose. Now he seems to be eating locusts, crickets & waxworms (as a treat) happily, but ignores his salad. This bothers me as I know they need a varied diet & I know he ate salad at his previous home. Any advice welcome.
Also, he has a 60w reptile basking lamp, when this blows, can I replace it with an ordinary (much cheaper) 60w spot bulb. He has a new UVB lamp too.


----------



## Mikazuki

> I recently inherited a 2 yr old bearded dragon, of whom I have already become very fond! He wouldn't eat at all for the first week, stress of change/journey I suppose. Now he seems to be eating locusts, crickets & waxworms (as a treat) happily, but ignores his salad. This bothers me as I know they need a varied diet & I know he ate salad at his previous home. Any advice welcome.
> Also, he has a 60w reptile basking lamp, when this blows, can I replace it with an ordinary (much cheaper) 60w spot bulb. He has a new UVB lamp too.


The ordinary heat lamps that you can buy from supermarkets are the same thing really, just sometimes not such a big bulb, should be fine though, Ive used them before.

Maybe he only likes certain vegies, try him out with a few different things to see what he prefers. the only things my lot will eat is rocket, watercress and their favourite is peashoots. Ive tries them on all sorts and they just stick with that, sometimes I think dragons just get used to what they are fed on and then wont touch anything else.

You could also stick some waxworms in his salad bowl, this might help encourage him to eat some of the salad.


----------

